# TivoWeb Server Errors when searching



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, Ive just installed TivoWeb again after do a a re-image and installing a tivonet card.

I now get server errors when doing searches in tivo web.

Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/731495' ''
invalid command name "slotfree"
while executing
"slotfree $seconds [dbobj $showing get Duration] $chan"
(procedure "do_seriesrowtodo" line 90)
invoked from within
"do_seriesrowtodo $chan $showing $recfsid 0"
("uplevel" body line 33)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set recfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"] 0]
set schedlist [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule"..."
(procedure "::action_series" line 55)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Also when i click the logs button.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_logs '/' ''
no files matched glob pattern "/var/log/O*"
while executing
"glob "$TIVO_ROOT/var/log/O*""
(procedure "::action_logs" line 20)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

ARHHHHH!!!


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

With regards to your first post, are you using any of the extras from LJ's site? If so, have you installed his utils that are required by some of his modules?

Mike


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, Ive installed the logos from LJ's site, using the install script. Cant seem to find a link for utils or extras on his site. Could you post a link?

Cheers

I also have the following modules:

Hackman, Logos, Reorder SPs, Send Daily, Mail (not working yet), Startup Editor, User Interface.

Any idea?

Ben


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

All sorted now..
Thanks


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

I too have this problem when searching progs.

How did you solve this?

Thanks

Nige.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

nbaker said:


> I too have this problem when searching progs.
> 
> How did you solve this?


This might work.

Try *Restart, Full Reload*; give it a couple of minutes.

This restarts Tivo Web, not Tivo!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I get this occasionally and most times leaving alone just fixes it. I suspect the database is in a funny state causing the error, but TiVo fixes the database and it all works again.

Investigating the code further (which I don't understand at all) I think it might be caused by a "search" returning two values rather than the one expected, possibly related to where the same programme (and ID) is on two channels. Didn't progress any further as leaving alone for a day or two usually cured it.

Also redoing a guided setup can fix it as can forcing a daily call and leaving a while.


----------

